# HMS Forward, Sussex - November 2017



## Brewtal (Dec 12, 2017)

Been meaning to visit this place for ages. Don't have a lot of free time on my hands at the moment with the new job and general life stress and the bullshit that goes hand in hand with both. So, sorry I have been neglecting the forum! 

After having to go in to work on my day off, it was great to have a long overdue catch up with Gromr123 down this way. I am sure I was supposed to be about the weekend he first went, but I was probably working or had a dog shaped spanner flung into that plan. Working down this neck of the woods now will have some great advantages come summer time!

Anyway, we pissed about with varying degrees of silly lighting paraphernalia and had a good laugh. 







































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 12, 2017)

Some lovely lighting in there mate.i so like these shelters.such a challenge and lovely colours and lots of history.spot on


----------



## HughieD (Dec 13, 2017)

Yup...what Mikey said. Some super images here in very difficult lighting conditions Brewtal.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 13, 2017)

Superb photos considering it must have been pitch black. The second last picture shows there is a hole in the floor at the end of the stairs just in case there are any invaders this is what will happen to them.


----------



## smiler (Dec 13, 2017)

Good site for a still, nice bit of lighting, sound job, Thanks


----------



## Gromr (Dec 13, 2017)

Those photos came out really nice!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 14, 2017)

Sheeeeet that 2nd to last shot with the massive rectangular hole strategically positioned at the bottom of the stairs made me squirm in me chair! There's lots of steep stair's to negotiate with only torch light, but you were in safe hands wiv Groms mighty collection of lumens Bloody good shots Brewtal

Reminds me I've wanted to go back to the one you were supposed to see in the summer wen jsp (he got sum crackin shots wiv his coloured gels) went,u cudn't wake urself up, my shots r truly shockin, proper f'%ked! I've since invested in a small rectangular LED half decent jobby so I've been wanting to go back and have a second attempt, you have now reminded me


----------



## Vurley (Dec 14, 2017)

Excellent lighting. Can you add what was used in the set up please. I have an Olympus TG 4 camera that has Live Composite Mode enabling you to paint the scene by light.It only takes about 30 seconds.Anyway the most recent examples of this mode I did in Britain's largest cave chamber " The Frozen Deep ". ( Sorry if I am ambling off topic but the photograhy is essential to a good post )

This of my son over from Australia. ( I was part of the team that discovered the chamber. )









I Auto on the TG 4 normally ramps up the ISO to 1000 plus. Still using available light but obviously getting grainy.





Best to use a tripod with both modes.You have to watch where the subjects' lamp is going as it can leave a burned out patch. Clearly the subject must keep very still.

You have no figures in your images. Is this for artistic reasons or for enabling easier use of the set up you employ ?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 14, 2017)

Quote - You have no figures in your images. Is this for artistic reasons or for enabling easier use of the set up you employ ? - Quote

I have no idea on Brewtal's reasonings, but he always produces superb images that really illustrate his explores. However as a working photographer I do have a set of 'working rules' and have been fortunate to put them into practise in a number of Europe's more spectacular underground locations. Many years ago in the earlier days of caving; when I was teaching the rudiments of photography to caver's in our group who had little or no photographic knowledge, I used to tress that it was important to include a human figure (if possible), so that the viewer could get some idea of the size and scale of the chamber. In recording structures, buildings etc., one rarely needs a 'size' reference as there is always something that allows your brain to equate the size - doorway, light switch, light bulb etc. As a forensic photographer by Profession I certainly did not want stray figures in the image, unless they were deceased or pertinent to the case and I always carried this criteria over into my recording of buildings and structures worth exploring.


----------

